# Network virtualization in FreeBSD



## beaute (May 26, 2010)

Hello,

This is more of a theoretical question rather than an actual problem. I was wondering how IPSec key and red/black flow management is handled in FreeBSD? More specifically, I am trying to find a way to implement network flow separation between the different security associations and SPDs (implemented via utilizing racoon) using perhaps network stack virtualization or brutal virtualization. 

I would appreciate any help or references regarding this. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2010)

This is probably a good place to start:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/NetworkVirtualization


----------



## beaute (May 27, 2010)

Thank you for your response. In fact, this is the only thing I could think of here. I was wondering if there are alternative means to perhaps achieve similar results regarding traffic flow separation.


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2010)

VLANs, but they're not meant as a security measure.


----------

